# Idiot-proof wicking RTA



## The_Ice (9/11/16)

Hi fellow vapers,

I saw the Christmas decorations going up in the shops and thought this is a good time to get my wish list in order.

On the vaping side I'm thinking of getting a new tank as I'm not 100% happy with the vape I'm getting from my toptank mini. If I vape above 20W I always get dry hits, unless I was lucky enough to get the wicking just right. which is why I'm always in TC with this tank.

Time is tight in my life so I need something that if I wick it, it works. Always and at any wattage (up to 75 W for the kbox mini) 

I've heard good things about the avo22, serpent mini, kfun v5, Griffin but I want to know which tank is absolutely bulletproof with regards to wicking specifically.

I only build diy things and juices so obviously it needs to be rebuilable or have an RBA section. I love clouds but not at the expense of flavour. I solid DL hit anything, even my AIO; so airflow can be restricted but not too much.

Your suggestions would be greatly appreciated ladies and gents


----------



## RichJB (9/11/16)

Limitless Plus.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Glytch (9/11/16)

I can vouch for the serpent mini. I wouldn't say it's idiot proof but after two or three wicks you get the hang of it (less is more!).

The RTA that I've used that is idiot proof is the Mutation X RTA. It's not a great flavour tank but it's near impossible to wick is wrong (more is more).

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (9/11/16)

RichJB said:


> Limitless Plus.


Limitless plus might be tricky and fiddly for a Newby. Although, it would only leak if left sideways which makes it a little forgiving. 

I would say serpent mini 25 is fairly idiot proof


Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Huffapuff (9/11/16)

Asking a question like that you're gonna get a million different answers  But the griffin 25 mini is the easiest tank I've ever wicked.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PsyCLown (9/11/16)

Perhaps consider the OBS Engine as it is top airflow, so wont leak unless you hold it upside down or perhaps sideways.

That being said, it is easy to wick as well and you will get the hang of it easily. Not sure what the Kanger tanks are like, I have never bothered with Kangertech to be honest. Some tanks just have very small area for coils and such - like my friends OBS Ace, the RBA which comes with it is tiny. You can't make a big coil and you can't do higher wattage as the wicking just can't keep up and you will dry hit.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Waine (9/11/16)

My recommendation, believe it or not is the Fuji GTA Tank by GeekVape/Digiflavor. It has a single coil deck, but dead easy to place built coils on, and to wick. It has huge build potential. This RTA out performs any duel coil I have tried and is by far my favorite Atty. Good luck with your hunt...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (9/11/16)

IMHO - RDTA's are the way to go. Insert coil, insert wick, push the ends thru the base and Robert is your uncle! No delicate brain surgery needed and clouds and flavor equal to an RDA, which is what it essentially is. I am using a Limitless RDTA plus but hear very good things about the AVO as well. The latter will form part of my XMass Vapemail!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/11/16)

The Serpent Mini 25 would be at the top of my list... I was never a big fan of RTA's until the SM25's arrived... I have 4 of them and use them predominantly for two main reasons... the great flavour and the ease of wicking!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boxerulez (9/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Serpent Mini 25 would be at the top of my list... I was never a big fan of RTA's until the SM25's arrived... I have 4 of them and use them predominantly for two main reasons... the great flavour and the ease of wicking!


You have rubbed off on me like Alien paint.

Minikin v2 and SM25 black landig tomorrow.

Can not wait to get them both in my hands. Then just need a funky blacked out hands driptip.

Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/11/16)

boxerulez said:


> You have rubbed off on me like Alien paint.
> 
> Minikin v2 and SM25 black landig tomorrow.
> 
> Can not wait to get them both in my hands. Then just need a funky blacked out hands driptip.



@boxerulez you won't be disappointed... the menu on the V2 Minikin may annoy you to start but once you master it you will be happy! Please tell me you have Cotton Bacon or The Cotton Candy Collection to wick the SM25 with?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boxerulez (9/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @boxerulez you won't be disappointed... the menu on the V2 Minikin may annoy you to start but once you master it you will be happy! Please tell me you have Cotton Bacon or The Cotton Candy Collection to wick the SM25 with?


I have 2 pleats of Cotton Bacon left and a crapload of Muji but I am not enjoying that as much. 

Have you played with the other Cotton Candy in the SM25? 

Whats ur recommended coil build? I only have 24g ssteel wire at the moment. 

I can source the bacon locally at least... we now have a store since September I only discovered 1 week ago. They have not really advertised their presence well 

Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/11/16)

boxerulez said:


> I have 2 pleats of Cotton Bacon left and a crapload of Muji but I am not enjoying that as much.
> 
> Have you played with the other Cotton Candy in the SM25?
> 
> Whats ur recommended coil build? I only have 24g ssteel wire at the moment.



My favourite build is Ni 80 24g. 7 wraps 3mm diam. Between 0.51Ω to 0.56Ω.

Yes I have tested The Cotton Candy Collection and am very impressed with it... it may wick slightly better than Cotton Bacon and also has perfect taste just like Cotton Bacon.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kev mac (10/11/16)

The_Ice said:


> Hi fellow vapers,
> 
> I saw the Christmas decorations going up in the shops and thought this is a good time to get my wish list in order.
> 
> ...


I agree with PsyClown,the OBS Engine is very easy to wick.Just stick it in the deck holes you don't have to worry if your cotton is too long or short enough.EZ!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (10/11/16)

All of the above but add the Goblin Mini V3. Great flavour tank, even on single coil, high ohms. Easy to build and wick and if you want more capacity just simply screw on the extension tube.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anneries (10/11/16)

Serpent mini 22, was the second RTA I built on and wicked easy enough. The first time had a slight flooding, luckly you can rewick without emptying the tank. Added a touch more cotton and since then no issues. Really the one RTA that you do not have to think about when wicking. Just cut it to length (there are nice prominent lines in the juice channels) And fluff it out a bit. 
In my experience:
- Goblin mini V2 : PTA to get it right, but once you get it, easy enough.
- OBS Crius V3: Alot easier than Goblin, as long as you can get the wicking material in the holes on the deck, it will work.
- Gemini: Easier than the crius, same concept.
- Moonshot 22: Tricky build, tricky wicking, but once you get it easy enough.
- Serpent mini 22: EASY EASY build and wick. Might even be foolproof! 

Just my 2c.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caveman (10/11/16)

Another option for flavor, Kayfun V5. It is single coil only though. Wicking is stupid easy on it. Flavor for days, decent clouds if you build slightly lower. Can go both MTL and DL. Overall it is one smooth RTA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anneries (12/11/16)

Ok. @Rob Fisher will probably (hopefully) back me here, if he did not mention it already.
COTTON BACON
I just did a build on my Crius. with KGD I could never get it above 60W. on CBv2 I can push it all the way to 80W without a dryhit, 5 second puffs.
Cotton bacon for the win.

Nevermind. see he already mentioned Cotton Candy...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/11/16)

Anneries said:


> Ok. @Rob Fisher will probably (hopefully) back me here, if he did not mention it already.
> COTTON BACON
> I just did a build on my Crius. with KGD I could never get it above 60W. on CBv2 I can push it all the way to 80W without a dryhit, 5 second puffs.
> Cotton bacon for the win.
> ...



Yip when it comes to tanks Cotton Bacon and The Cotton Candy Collection are the bosoms!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (12/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip when it comes to tanks Cotton Bacon and The Cotton Candy Collection are the bosoms!


Have you tried Kendo Gold Edition? They seem to be all over Instagram and some videos show it soaking a crap load of juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/11/16)

daniel craig said:


> Have you tried Kendo Gold Edition? They seem to be all over Instagram and some videos show it soaking a crap load of juice.



Yes I have... probably need to test it again because I tested way back when I wasn't really into tanks...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (13/11/16)

daniel craig said:


> Have you tried Kendo Gold Edition? They seem to be all over Instagram and some videos show it soaking a crap load of juice.


Kendo Gold tastes like crap. Its almost as if its pulled from the plant and not washed at all.

I dont like it one bit.

Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (13/11/16)

Kendo Gold has been great for me. It takes a little longer to saturate initially but once it has, it's great.


----------



## Kalashnikov (13/11/16)

What do you guys think of Native wicks. I have been using it for a week now an its like these things can never go brown.


----------



## Yiannaki (13/11/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> What do you guys think of Native wicks. I have been using it for a week now an its like these things can never go brown.


I get a funny taste from it. 

Might have some lying around the house for you Nalz 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig (13/11/16)

boxerulez said:


> Kendo Gold tastes like crap. Its almost as if its pulled from the plant and not washed at all.
> 
> I dont like it one bit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk


"Kendo is made of 100% natural fibre cotton. It contains a layer of natural cotton was as it's unbleached and unprocessed. As a result of that, its fibres tend to last longer than the normal cotton. No chemicals were used for treatment, hence it allows you to experience the complete flavour of your juice (clean taste)" from Kendo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## boxerulez (13/11/16)

Explains the earthy... sweaty farmworker hand taste that I get with it.    

Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## daniel craig (13/11/16)

boxerulez said:


> Explains the earthy... sweaty farmworker hand taste that i het with it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalashnikov (13/11/16)

Yiannaki said:


> I get a funny taste from it.
> 
> Might have some lying around the house for you Nalz
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Lol is it a nutty taste?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## daniel craig (13/11/16)

Any thoughts on Vapers Gold ?


----------



## Pixstar (13/11/16)

boxerulez said:


> Explains the earthy... sweaty farmworker hand taste that I get with it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk


And you know what that tastes like?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

